# Demasoni ratio?



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

What ratio of M:F would you recomend for 12 Dems?

im gonna be stocking them in a 75G with Yellow Labs, Acei, and maybe some Rustys...i was thinking 1M:3F for the Labs, Acei, and Rustys............what do you think........?

Thanks,
Robb


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

If you have that many Dems...you really shouldnt worry about M:F ratio.

First off, how many gallon is your tank?


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

The ratio is fine if you're lucky enough to get it sexing Demasoni is very hard females are just as fierce as the males and would throw you for a loop, but with 12 Dems as stated the ratio isn't your biggest worry they'll thrive just fine in a 75 gal just provide plenty of rockwork caves and etc good luck.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

YeLLowLab60 said:


> The ratio is fine if you're lucky enough to get it sexing Demasoni is very hard females are just as fierce as the males and would throw you for a loop, but with 12 Dems as stated the ratio isn't your biggest worry they'll thrive just fine in a 75 gal just provide plenty of rockwork caves and etc good luck.


Thanks.....



khaki said:


> If you have that many Dems...you really shouldnt worry about M:F ratio.
> 
> First off, how many gallon is your tank?





TrashmanNYC said:


> im gonna be stocking them in a 75G with Yellow Labs, Acei, and maybe some Rustys...i was thinking 1M:3F for the Labs, Acei, and Rustys............what do you think........?
> 
> Thanks,
> Robb


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

For the Yellow labs and acei, I'd go with 5-6 of each, rather than 4. (They just seem to be happier that way, and the larger the group, the better success I've seen people have, and had myself.) Your male / female ratio isn't going to be important with either of those two species.

Male/female ratio with demasoni does matter, to an extent. It's always best to start out with more if you have the space, and you do. If you've got good filtration on the tank, I'd start out with 15-18 of them. This way, if you have to remove a few males to make everyone happy long term, it won't hit so hard. Sexing them is very very difficult, until they reach sexual maturity. By then, they'll already be sorting things out for themselves, and you'll be able to tell what's going on.

I had a group of 20 with perfect male/female ratio - 5 males, 15 females - and I never lost a one to aggression. You'll find that male heavy groups do suffer losses in most cases.

This is why you always start out with more than you want!


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> For the Yellow labs and acei, I'd go with 5-6 of each, rather than 4. (They just seem to be happier that way, and the larger the group, the better success I've seen people have, and had myself.) Your male / female ratio isn't going to be important with either of those two species.
> 
> Male/female ratio with demasoni does matter, to an extent. It's always best to start out with more if you have the space, and you do. If you've got good filtration on the tank, I'd start out with 15-18 of them. This way, if you have to remove a few males to make everyone happy long term, it won't hit so hard. Sexing them is very very difficult, until they reach sexual maturity. By then, they'll already be sorting things out for themselves, and you'll be able to tell what's going on.
> 
> ...


thanks..........would i also be able to add the Rustys with 5-6 labs, 12-15 dems, and 5-6 acei?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That's alot of fish, but if you have good tank maintenance habits and good filtration, you should be okay.

Is the tank cycled?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i usually do a 50% w/c per week and im gonna be running an xp2 and an xp3.......


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Go for it! :thumb:

The tank _is_ established/cycled, right?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

well, im gonna be swapping my 46g for the 75g.......right now i started running the xp2 on the 46g to get it started and i have ceramics that have been inside my peguins from the begining that i will be putting in my canisters.........im probably also gonna run the penguins on the front of the 75 for a week or two...........what do you think?


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> well, im gonna be swapping my 46g for the 75g.......right now i started running the xp2 on the 46g to get it started and i have ceramics that have been inside my peguins from the begining that i will be putting in my canisters.........im probably also gonna run the penguins on the front of the 75 for a week or two...........what do you think?


The problem with that is that I wouldnt suggest just transferring and believing its instantly cycled by just adding the filtration with bacteria. Just because it has bacteria from a previous tank doesn't mean there is ENOUGH of the bacteria to establish a tank that is about 2 times bigger.

For example, you cant take a 10 gallon filter and put it on a 20 gallon tank and say its instantly cycled. The reason for this is because the 20 gallon tank required more bacteria than the 10 gallon tank, thats why there are many sizes of filters. But if you have enough bacteria established to support a 75 gallon then go for it. One thing I still don't know and I think would help this thread:

How long does it take for a new filter to become seeded with bacteria if it is added to a tank that has been established and has another filter on it previous to adding the new filter?


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

i wouldnt say it would be instantly cycled but it will get it started and i can add some fish every week or two to build it up slowly..........

and doesnt fish/bio-load matter more than tank size?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You should be okay by doing what you plan to do...You can also transfer some water from the established tank.

Just watch your parameters closely for the first month or so... :thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

how should i add the fish? least aggressive to most aggressive?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> how should i add the fish? least aggressive to most aggressive?


Yes. I would start with yellow labs, then wait a week and add the acei, saving the demasoni for last. This way the less aggressive fish can stake their claims first.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks.......


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

can you mix Mbuna and Peacocks..........?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> can you mix Mbuna and Peacocks..........?


In general, it's best NOT to mix peacocks and mbuna. The mbuna are so aggressive that they stress the more mild mannered peacocks out to the point of defeating the purpose of having peacocks to begin with. When stressed, they don't show their nice colouring and finnage, and can even become ill because of the stress induced compromised immune system.

There are some peococks that are more aggressive than others and might work out, but not many. For instance, I have a tank with Cynotilapia White Tops, yellow labs and a large male Ps. Msobo - I plan on taking this tank back to an "all male tank" and have been slowly removing males. I've had a jacobfriebergi and a male OB peacock in this tank for quite some time, without any problems. But, keep in mind that those are two tough peacocks (the OB is believed to be a cross between a peacock and mbuna) and the mbuna that I have a middle of the road aggression wise. So, it works...

You have to pick and choose carefully in order to pull it off. :thumb:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks.......


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> i usually do a 50% w/c per week and im gonna be running an xp2 and an xp3.......


i got the tank up and running today and i actually had room behind so i decided to use my Penguin 350 on there along with the xp2 and xp3...........


----------

